# Callao - Renovación Urbana



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Esas construcciones que tienen carteles de peligro me parece que se encuentran ya más allá de cualquier recuperación posible, me parece que lo recomendable sería su demolición para evitar cualquier tipo de tragedia.

saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> A mi lo que me indigna es que habiendo tanto dinero en El Callao por rentas de aduanas, el alcalde y el presidente regional sean unos cero total. *Se la pasan poniendo esos faroles caros 'coloniales' por toda la provincia como si toda la provincia tuviera casas del siglo antepasado.* En vez de realizar programas de capacitación técnica y generar proyectos de regeneración urbana que saquen a tanta gente de los malos hábitos en los que viven.
> 
> Mientras eso no cambie, por más que pongan focos leds y faritos ornamentales en todas las avenidas del Callao nada cambiará.


Ni creas ah, en Bellavista ... con Sotomayor ... la renovaciòn urbana con toques de dorado y verde agua es de terror. Lo ùltimo que vì ... y que fue acertado, es que estaban asfaltando la Colonial, pucha el tràfico era terrible, de ahì ... pues no hay mucho ... por donde yo paso. Lastimosamente muy poco se hace con todo el dinero que recibe la regiòn ... pero claro, para tener a todos contentos Kouri y compañìa organizan su festival de salsa ... no estoy en contra del gènero musical, al contrario, me gusta, pero como que no corresponde, sobretodo cuando hay cosas màs importantes què solucionar.

Salu2 Markos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas las fotos. Juan Pablo, en realidad la plaza donde tomaste las primeras fotos, sí es peligrosa, yo también tomé allí, y habían unas caras. A un amigo le golpearon y robaron su cámara. Además la gente de advierte.


----------

